# Bee Identification



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

He's a drone sorry.


----------



## Johnny Redland (Apr 4, 2017)

That's ok. I wasn't expecting the drones to be so large. They look different then my current hives. thank you


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Drones have a hairy carapace where as a queens carapace is shiny with no hair just so you know.


----------

